# MTB - Saturday, 5/12/12 AM



## bvibert (May 10, 2012)

I have no idea what the weather is supposed to be like, but if it's okay then I'm planning on riding earlyish.  I need to be done by like 10:30.  Probably a quick hitter from the soccer fields or sessions.


----------



## o3jeff (May 10, 2012)

My bike is done so maybe, but it is nice and clean so I don't want to get it too muddy.

By "quick hitter" do you mean a really fast pace lots of miles or short ride and very few miles?

If I don't go on this ride I will probably do a road ride.


----------



## MR. evil (May 10, 2012)

Depending on the start time I may join you guys. I need a little change of scenery.


----------



## bvibert (May 10, 2012)

I'm not capable of a fast pace, so it'll have to be a relatively short ride.


----------



## bvibert (May 10, 2012)

MR. evil said:


> Depending on the start time I may join you guys. I need a little change of scenery.



What time were you thinking?


----------



## o3jeff (May 10, 2012)

Will you have a bbq post ride?


----------



## bvibert (May 10, 2012)

o3jeff said:


> Will you have a bbq post ride?



No


----------



## severine (May 10, 2012)

o3jeff said:


> Will you have a bbq post ride?



What a diva you've become! Do you need a Snickers or something?


----------



## MR. evil (May 10, 2012)

I should have read the these title better, I though this was for Sunday morning. Can't do Saturday morning


----------



## o3jeff (May 10, 2012)

severine said:


> What a diva you've become! Do you need a Snickers or something?



A Snickers for dessert, but would need something cooked on a grill also.


----------



## bvibert (May 10, 2012)

MR. evil said:


> I should have read the these title better, I though this was for Sunday morning. Can't do Saturday morning



Sunday is for moms, not for me.


----------



## o3jeff (May 10, 2012)

MR. evil said:


> I should have read the these title better, I though this was for Sunday morning. Can't do Saturday morning



I might have time to ride Sunday morning, I will keep you posted.


----------



## bvibert (May 10, 2012)

You gonna ride Saturday, Jeff?


----------



## powhunter (May 10, 2012)

Had a quick hitter with my girl last night so Im good

Steveo


----------



## o3jeff (May 11, 2012)

bvibert said:


> You gonna ride Saturday, Jeff?



Not sure yet.


----------



## bvibert (May 11, 2012)

My restriction to be done early has been lifted, so I may not ride as early as originally planned...


----------



## o3jeff (May 11, 2012)

bvibert said:


> My restriction to be done early has been lifted, so I may not ride as early as originally planned...



What time are you thinking now, if I go earlier would be better. But don't plan it around me in case I can't make it.


----------



## WoodCore (May 11, 2012)

bvibert said:


> My restriction to be done early has been lifted, so I may not ride as early as originally planned...



Might be riding in the morning at Nass. Not sure what time yet though.


----------



## bvibert (May 11, 2012)

Let me know


----------



## o3jeff (May 11, 2012)

bvibert said:


> Let me know



Will do!


----------



## o3jeff (May 11, 2012)

Any details for this ride available yet?


----------



## WoodCore (May 11, 2012)

o3jeff said:


> Any details for this ride available yet?




Thinking 9:30 start out of Sessions Woods but I'm open to suggestions.


----------



## bvibert (May 11, 2012)

I'm back to needing to be done by 10:30/11ish. I'm thinking of starting around 9


----------



## o3jeff (May 11, 2012)

bvibert said:


> I'm back to needing to be done by 10:30/11ish. I'm thinking of starting around 9



Are you still thinking or is it 9?


----------



## bvibert (May 11, 2012)

9ish at sessions


----------



## bvibert (May 11, 2012)

o3jeff said:


> Are you still thinking or is it 9?



Let me know if you're planning on coming..


----------



## o3jeff (May 11, 2012)

bvibert said:


> Let me know if you're planning on coming..



Yes, I'll be there.


----------



## severine (May 11, 2012)

o3jeff said:


> Yes, I'll be there.



Has Hell frozen over...?


----------



## o3jeff (May 11, 2012)

severine said:


> Has Hell frozen over...?



My bike is all ready for a new season and it'll be my second mtb ride. Sunday will be a road ride, plan on riding the Farmington RTT and see how many miles I can do, hoping for 40.


----------



## WoodCore (May 11, 2012)

Not making 9am but let me know your loop and maybe we can meet up on the trails .


----------



## o3jeff (May 12, 2012)

Is this still on for 9 Bvibert?


----------



## bvibert (May 12, 2012)

WoodCore said:


> Not making 9am but let me know your loop and maybe we can meet up on the trails .



I'm thinking of heading across the street to head up towards the fat kid, we may hit 2 bears on the way. Then we'll either climb the fat kid and do the downhill to Hinman, or take cemetery to 69er to Hinman. Depending on time we may climb up to hit the orchard to sandy pelican or just take Hinman to jug to scoville. Then either truck or b-street back. I was thinking of trying to hit the waterfall dh, but I don't think I'll have time.


----------

